# SVA ? now IVA



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

For those who want to know / didn't know...




VOSA SET TO UPLIFT SVA FEES BY 30%
FROM APRIL 2008!!!

What Next?

While industry grapples with the implications of SVA ending and IVA beginning under the Recast Framework Directive, VOSA as an agency is proposing to increase statutory fees VOSA charges for its services in connection with testing and inspecting vehicles including SVA and vehicle identity checks. 

What is concerning is that if fees are uplifted in 2008 we also know that fees for the IVA scheme from 2009 are also being developed. Fees are set to go one way!


VOSA have tried to justify this on the grounds of:

The increase proposed to the fees for Single Vehicle Approval of cars and light goods vehicles, at about 30%, is greater than the proposed 5% increase for other fees. This larger rise is needed to ensure that the scheme fully covers its costs in 2008/09, though it still carries forward a deficit. 

The SVA scheme has been adversely affected by reducing volumes. It must also be remembered that the SVA fees remained unchanged from August 2001 until April 2007. The proposed increases, therefore, represent an annual growth rate since August 2001 of only 4.85%.

In summary the fee increases are deemed necessary to cover inflation and to invest in;
• Developing and maintaining E-enabled services;

• Refurbishing old test stations and installing modern equipment;

• Supporting better targeting of enforcement in line with the Government response to the Hampton report 
www.hm-treasury.gov.uk./media/0/B/hampton_compliance281106.pdf 

• Additional enforcement sites in key locations; and

• Service loans used to pay for such developments which have been capitalised
 
VOSA asks 3 questions:

• Should we seek higher increases in one or more areas to increase the rate of investment in improved services?
• Should we cut back on planned investment and not seek to improve services in one or more areas?
• Should we decrease running costs by worsening existing service levels such as waiting time for tests or turnaround times for licence applications?

What next for us?
We are massively concerned that the proposed uplift is unjustified, disproportionate, and inevitably will be passed onto industry.
There is currently an 8 week public consultation been undertaken and replies are due to VOSA by 10th March.
As a stakeholder BIMTA will make a formal representation and we desperately need the views of members.

WE ASK FOR YOUR GENERAL VIEWS ON THE ABOVE AND THE PERCEIVED IMPACT THAT YOU THINK THIS WILL HAVE ON THE INDUSTRY BY CLOSE OF FRIDAY THIS WEEK FEB 29TH!

The full consultation documents can be viewed at:
Department for Transport - Statutory fees for VOSA Services in 2008/9



ITS OFFICIAL:

SVA WILL FINISH ON 30th APRIL 2009!!!!

- Ten-year-old rule could be scrapped

- Extra model reports being proposed

….and more!


BACKGROUND

As our bulletins reported last year: The European Community (EC) is currently negotiating a Recast Framework Directive (RFD) on the approval of motor vehicles and their trailers, systems, components and separate technical units intended for such vehicles. 

This will replace the existing Framework Directive (70/156/EEC) with the most important change being the extension of European Community Whole Vehicle Type Approval (ECWVTA) from passenger cars (category M1) to what might be generally described as "commercial vehicles". 

This covers all vehicles under type approval regulations that have not been registered previously in the EU e.g. New vehicles INCLUDING imported vehicles.


SVA ENDS 1st MAY 2009

From 1st May 2009 SVA and ESVA will be no longer for M1 passenger vehicles. SVA will become bespoke IVA (Individual Vehicle Approval) and ESVA will become IVA. This is set in stone.

Remember this scheme remains a concession from the Directives. While the UK has opted to continue operating a small series National Type Approval Scheme it did not have to do so.

A full copy of the Directives can be found at: -

Department for Transport - EC Whole Vehicle Type Approval

We have been informed that there will be no period of grace. All vehicles must be registered under SVA by 30th April 2009. This could have big impact on your business decisions.

WHAT IS BIMTA DOING?


With the available resources and the voluntary contributions of the committee, especially Howard Lister and Neil Howe, plus members such as Model Reports.com, Model Reports Direct, LTC Liverpool, BMS Bristol, RTS Bristol and others, we are fighting hard to save the industry and keep the door open and ensure to the extent possible that any changes to the regulations have the least impact on industry.








BIMTA as a private industry stakeholder has a seat at the table. Throughout the last 
12 months notable gains have included:

1.Reducing the number of 5 additionally proposed model reports to potentially 1

Six months ago the DfT was proposing to add 5 model reports to the ESVA scheme.

These were: Steering Effort, Front and Side Impact, Air Conditioning, Fuel Tank Measurement and EMC (Electric Magnetic Compatibility).

After various rounds of negotiations agreements have been reached that model reports will not be required for steering, impact, air conditioning, fuel tank measurement and EMC.

EMC will be the most costly model report to produce and we have made strong representations against this and we are still waiting on a final decision from DfT.


2.Ensuring that the concession for different sized registration plates for imported vehicles will continue to apply. 

Otherwise all rear bumpers with Japanese sized number plates would have been required to have been replaced. 

What is certain is that there will be additional items to the test. The technical regulations, new test fees and new inspection manual are currently being drafted between DfT, VOSA and VCA.

We are working very hard behind the scenes in the formal consultation with the Department for Transport. We regret bulletins and updates are not as frequent as they might be.

This is a massive industry issue and BIMTA will do what it can but at this moment there still remains many unanswered questions.

What is for sure is that without BIMTA and our seat at the table the industry would be finished.

We have also asked the DfT to review the Japanese noise and emissions technical standards in comparison with EU/UN-ECE standards and are working tirelessly to lobby for a formal review of the system for the provision of evidence from manufacturers and independent sources to prove compliance.

WHAT ABOUT LIGHT COMMERICALS AND CAMPERS?

Light Commercials will be increasingly brought in line with the passenger vehicle test.

Camper vehicles/motor homes will have to undergo type approval testing or have bespoke IVA before they can be imported and registered from 2012.

WHAT CAN YOU DO?

Tell everyone in the industry that this is happening.

And tell everyone who isn’t a BIMTA MEMBER TO JOIN TODAY – TO RECEIVE UPDATES AND HELP US FIGHT.

If people believe that BIMTA will sort things out anyway its just not true. There are simply no guarantees and our efforts are resource led. There is still a lot of negotiating to be done…..BE AWARE OF THE BRUSSELS FACTOR.

Even if we are relatively happy with the proposed regulations, the EU will have the final say and until they have approved the UK Schemes, which is likely to be around August 2008, we cannot definitely say that there will be no further model reports or the 10 year old rule will remain.

It is a given that the scheme will change from 1st May 2009. The question is by how much?

CONCERNED?

First of all you should be. If you have any views on the proposed changes especially, the impact of more model reports, removal of the 10 year old rule, increased fees, etc.

Please email any concerns or representations to [email protected]

TIMETABLE OF OFFICIAL EVENTS 

April-May 2008 – DfT to publish public consultation

May-August 2008 – EU will review, approve or reject all countries official schemes.

May 2009 – SVA ends and IVA will be phased in?



With your help, we fight on……


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Welcome to the real world..... :chuckle: 

That´s the kind of laws Skyline enthusiast in the rest of Europe, has been struggling with for the past 10 years.....


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

SON OF A BITCH!

God damn it all to hell, here i was thinking i might actually reg the Z-tune in the UK and all that, now they want to take the 10 year rule away, nice one! better get it SVAed before April i guess.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

that should be interesting to what affect that will have on r34gtr,s ,they could become even harder to register for the road ?????


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

i hope not, ive already got it done for use in EU but i was hoping to get it done for the UK as i travel in to there a lot. I guess we will have to wait and see now.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

nismoman said:


> what affect that will have on r34gtr,s ,they could become even harder to register for the road ?????



Yes that and any other Japanese Car !!


Cheers for the post Ben I knew they were plans for changes but not to that extent. BITMA do more than I thought they did. 

1st May 09, looks like I will have to take up fishing, or selling parts :chuckle:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Surely this good news for current R34 GTR owners?...


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

nightmare , as if our life isnt made hard enough 

george - less jap cars = less part to be sold too - it will have a massive effect if the 10 year old rule is took away .

cheers for that ben


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Surely this good news for current R34 GTR owners?...


how so ? at keeping the resale price higher then yeah what about people who want to have their cars in the UK like me, totally ruins the entire thing for me, and so many traders that import cars, Can the traders and car import guys not all get together and write letters to local MPs about this? at least in keeping the 10 year rule open?


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

R33-VSPEC i would say it,s a good thing for current r34 owners,you have a car that could become impossible to increse the numbers in the uk due to what ever reason has got to make them more indemand when you come to sell one.just look at all the things thats being introduced to bring down emissions,low emission zone in london,higher road tax on the most polutant vehicles,stricter emissions on new vehicles,tighter emissions regs on mot,s.so lets get reel it was only a matter of time befor they closed the door on the ten year rule,a cars 9 years 364 days old and you have no chance of getting it on the road because the emissions are way to high,so you leave it another 2 days then you can get it on the road no problem,thats what there stopping and theres nothing any of us will be able to do about it


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Will be a shame 

Moff


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

I would suggest everyone registers at this site, Association of Car Enthusiasts (ACE) : Welcome to ACE and passes on to other modified car clubs.

It was set up as a petitioning body against legislation changes like this. It has been mainly focused at the classic car and Hot Rod (No not those crappy stock car hot rods, but proper home build early 30's Fords with big V8's etc).

They are trying to get as many clubs involved to lobby parliment, VOSA and the DVLA etc

Cheers


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I read through all of that but I have to be honest so much of it did a flyby on my muppet brain 
so basically they will not allow any car into the country from another country that is 10 years or older is that right? On top of that they're gonna rename the import process to something else and charge an extra chunk more?

can anyone explain in simpler terms for a simpleton? :squintdan


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I dont understand how they can do this, the amount of UK business owners that will go down will be crazy! Can they actually do that? what about classical car owners i dunno about the 10 year law getting removed, it sounds very backwards...wouldn't they end up loosing a lot of tax money if they did this?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> it sounds very backwards...


That's good old england for you !!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

The thing I worry about now is if this happen, can they make the cars go backward?

Example: All import cars must pass a model report in order to stay on the road?

I was reading the london CC, and I just realize that all the Skyline will pay £25 CC because it is base on the year that the car is registered with DVLA, and not date of production. So if I have a car that was made in 1990, but registered in 2004, I will be listed in the 2004 rules? So that effectively made old car conform to new rules. Can they take it one step further

This can have a HORRIBLE backlash to all of us who owns any modified import by using the 10 year rules.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

It's more B+ll+cks from Brussels :bawling:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Vote for me as prime minister, I will remove the SVA test from existance and replace it with slightly stricter MOT.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

For the 1st time, as a Frenchman, I hate the EU and want the UK to keep their independance from the EU.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Vote for me as prime minister, I will remove the SVA test from existance and replace it with slightly stricter MOT.


You Ba$tard!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

any updates on this


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

Just read this and sounds like another nail in the coffin for us motorist's.
B4stards!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I spent a couple of hours on the phone trying to find out more details a couple of months back. Nobody seems to want to give any further info,and everyone is blaming everyone else...

Moff


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the EU


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

spoke to mate who works with VOSA 
and he says that 100% things are heading for a change with the SVA /IVA thing
but still unsure of how much of a change is going to happen as things normally get over thrown 
so basically the import laws are changing that is for sure 
but we could still have the 10 year rule


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup its hard to say what will happen next year. Gone are the days of reg a car straight off the boat, since then things have only gone down hill.

If anyone was thinking of importing an R35 should really think about doing it asap in case it can't be done next year then everyone will panic buy a few months before


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> If anyone was thinking of importing an R35 should really think about doing it asap in case it can't be done next year then everyone will panic buy a few months before


:chuckle:


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

The only loop is to look for island in the british isle where our cars can be registared . I have been involved also in importing JDM cars from 2000 and seen the EU car producers trying to cover there market from imports... got all to much for me we even sent a load back to Japan!! But there are still loops and there are people willing to help genuine people get the cars that they want to drive and not what European paper pushes would want you to drive. Oooh another VW Golf or BMW.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

What if the car is already plated in the EU, will it matter?


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

If you have EU plates then you can drive freely as long as you continue registration and insurance in that EU state and can show the paper work when travelling.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

But your question makes me think how have you managed to registar A Z tune in an EU state ..the personal import route??


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes personal import 

I was asking mainly because if i ever planned on moving to the UK if bringing in an already plated EU car will be hard as well, if so, ill leave it for now till i move to some nice sunny island instead.


----------

